# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Adult pics and eggs laid last night.

## mikesfrogs

Here are some pics of the eggs and the breeders that were in the rainchamber.  :EEK!:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

WOW!!! You need to stop giving your females steroids Lol!! That little Albino had better hold on tight. She is HUGE!!!

----------


## cambaker

about how many of the eggs survive to become a frog?

----------


## mikesfrogs

She's not even close to the big ornate female.lol. poor little guy

----------


## mikesfrogs

Depends on the % that were fertilized. 500 eggs the last time and 276 babies made it out of the water. If I seperate all the tadpoles the % would be much higher.


> about how many of the eggs survive to become a frog?

----------


## TeeRiddle

Awesome pics, Mike! Can't wait to see what these beauties look like  :Smile:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Me too! Hopefully some morph colors and not the normal stuff. I have vendors waiting for babies.lol

----------


## Namio

> She's not even close to the big ornate female.lol. poor little guy


He's like trying to conquer Mount Everett  :AR15:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Oh I agree.lol 


> He's like trying to conquer Mount Everett

----------


## Pluke

What kind of albino is the one mounting the big female? And what kind is that female? They both look so great. Hopefully those are the ones you got the eggs from.

----------


## mikesfrogs

The female is a type of samurai blue. The male is a strawberry albino. I've heard of this color also being called albino veined. I think the eggs came from one of the albino type females.


> What kind of albino is the one mounting the big female? And what kind is that female? They both look so great. Hopefully those are the ones you got the eggs from.

----------


## Tewie

Wow, that has got to be the coolest picture I have seen!!!!

----------


## DorkiTimmy

Oh yea if you don't happen to have room to separate all the pacman tadpoles would you sell or give some away? I live close by and always wanted to see how pacman tadpole change

----------


## frogsubrosa

Nice! With so many breeders, how do you know which pair do the eggs come from? Or do you not know? 

Just curious.  :Smile:

----------


## mikesfrogs

I don't sell pacman tadpoles. All of my samurai have the potential to produce a mutant. I would hate myself if I gave away a $1000.00 plus frog.lol.   later this week I will post pics of the tadpoles and will post more as they grow.


> Oh yea if you don't happen to have room to separate all the pacman tadpoles would you sell or give some away? I live close by and always wanted to see how pacman tadpole change

----------


## mikesfrogs

In this case I don't know. I am adding more breeders of each morph so that there is enough males of one color to breed a female. 

When the tadpoles morph into froglets and I see the colors i get an idea of who the parents were.






> Nice! With so many breeders, how do you know which pair do the eggs come from? Or do you not know? 
> 
> Just curious.

----------


## DorkiTimmy

Oh but then I mean if you noticed the color morph would you happen to be able to give a tadpole to me? Or sell cheaply? Since you said there do many sometime some die and I just feel sorry for it haha alright then thank you  :Smile:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Colors don't come out til they are almost froglets. Mutants don't change til they are around quarter size. I will let you know if I have any to part with

----------


## DorkiTimmy

hahha Yay Thankyou very much haha i have 2 pacman frogs atm always wanted to see how this cute pacman tadpole grows up i have a heater and everything bloodworms etc  :Big Grin:  well i shall wait for the good news (:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Live blackworms is what they feed on.

----------


## DorkiTimmy

i thought those little blood red worms are about the same unless the black worms are for when their a bit bigger? i dont i raised alot of fish and other types of pet nearly have everything hahah but i could probably purchase black worms if its needed by then  :Big Grin:

----------


## mikesfrogs

They feed on blackworms soon as they hatch. You would be shocked by what they can eat.

----------


## DorkiTimmy

Oh so blood worm doesnt work only black worms? about flakey fish food ? MARCH 30, 2011 - 2 DAY OLD PACMAN FROG TADPOLES - YouTube i was watching this video and was really fascinated by how small they start off and how big their grow into. so far Pacman frogs are the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## IvoryReptiles

They can indeed eat blood worms too. Black worms are not the only food they can eat and grow well on.
The video you watched is ours. They do indeed start out very small. We breed differently than mike does and are very successful also. With our tadpoles, we can tell you exactly who the parents are. Each breeder has their own methods though. Mike produces some awesome stuff.

----------


## Ra

whats your source for live blackworms?

----------


## DorkiTimmy

Omg hahaha i just noticed you are the owner of that video I was very fasinated with it first time seeing so much tadpole egg of pacman frog i have seen alot of egg and tiny toad when i was little raised them and was successful  :Big Grin:  im just a starter in pacman frogs i know its very hard to breed that why i ask mike if there anyways i can grab a hold of a tadapole some how since he says if his gonna separate them or not if not its gonna lower the amount why not let a fellow pacman frog lover take care of one or so (: hahaha

----------


## mikesfrogs

Saltwater fish store. Always the cheapest.  A pound cost me like $15.00 if that.


> whats your source for live blackworms?

----------


## DorkiTimmy

Hey mike are you the only one in the house to breed pacman frog any workers or anything helpers?

----------


## mikesfrogs

My wife and I do it. I'm not large enough yet to where I need helpers. Within two years I should. I am investing in more mutant pacman frogs and am also getting a phantom. One I have a few hundred adults I will need help.

----------


## DorkiTimmy

Well when you do can i be recruited i just love frogs haha  :Big Grin:  so yea at the moment you cant sell/give any tadpoles?

----------


## mikesfrogs

I don't have any. The male didn't fertilize the eggs. None have hatched yet.




> Well when you do can i be recruited i just love frogs haha  so yea at the moment you cant sell/give any tadpoles?

----------


## RobynSYR

Great pics to see, thanks.

----------


## mikesfrogs

No problem. Too bad the eggs weren't fertile. I will try in a few days with another girl.


> Great pics to see, thanks.

----------


## RobynSYR

Best of luck!

----------


## Pluke

Ahhh, that's a shame man, good luck with the next attempt.  :Smile:

----------


## IvoryReptiles

That sucks mike!! I feel ya......it gets disappointing. Next round will get it!

----------


## mikesfrogs

Thank you

----------


## lovenokia

> My wife and I do it. I'm not large enough yet to where I need helpers. Within two years I should. I am investing in more mutant pacman frogs and am also getting a phantom. One I have a few hundred adults I will need help.



What is a phantom? Does a pair of mutant frogs makes only mutants?

----------


## Pluke

> What is a phantom? Does a pair of mutant frogs makes only mutants?



PacmanFood of Samurai-Japan Reptiles - YouTube I believe that's a Phantom at 25 and 40 seconds.. not positive, I asked mike about a gray pacman once and he said it was a phantom. That's an awesome frog. I would love to get my hands on one of those.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Phantom is a silver colored pacman frog. I'm not sure what two mutants bred together produce. I will be trying a mutant pairing by winter.


> What is a phantom? Does a pair of mutant frogs makes only mutants?

----------


## mikesfrogs

Only 10 phantoms are known to exist. I bought a adult female and will be getting her in a few weeks. You really don't want to know what they cost.lol


> PacmanFood of Samurai-Japan Reptiles - YouTube I believe that's a Phantom at 25 and 40 seconds.. not positive, I asked mike about a gray pacman once and he said it was a phantom. That's an awesome frog. I would love to get my hands on one of those.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They are so awesome! I remember seeing a picture of one when I first got interested in Horned Frogs. Then I saw the price!! *_*  Maybe someday, but definitely not right now. I can't wait to see yours Mike!! If you don't post pictures you'll have a riot on your hands!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruce

A phantom is at the very top of my "I MUST have this" list!

----------


## mikesfrogs

The phantoms are neat. They have a odd look to them.  I think the mutants that have a rainbow of colors and the sheen of a rainbow boa are the best.

----------


## IvoryReptiles

> The phantoms are neat. They have a odd look to them.  I think the mutants that have a rainbow of colors and the sheen of a rainbow boa are the best.


In the not too distant future, we will be breeding our own mutants & morphs mike......your line and our line........now that will be AWESOME!!

----------


## lovenokia

I will be the first to get phantom baby's, how much did it cost :-) :-P 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikesfrogs

$1000.00 for a phantom is what that one cost me.

----------


## mikesfrogs

That will be pretty sweet! I'm picking up the two newest mutants later on today. 

I still think there is a lot to be done with the pacman frogs. 






> In the not too distant future, we will be breeding our own mutants & morphs mike......your line and our line........now that will be AWESOME!!

----------


## Theeblueking

So where does one find these mutants and or phantoms?  I'd be interested

----------


## mikesfrogs

I don't know of any others for sale. I just bought the last 3. I will be breeding soon and might produce some in a few months.

----------


## Theeblueking

Are you importing or another breeder in the states?

----------


## lovenokia

> $1000.00 for a phantom is what that one cost me.


That is pretty steep for a frog.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> That is pretty steep for a frog.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


They're a really rare mutant. Not very many exist and thus the price is high. Its no different than any other rare animals for sale.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Bob clarks pied retics sell for $25,000.00. I've seen $60,000.00 ball pythons. $1000.00 rare pacman frog morph is not bad. Could be a lot more considering there are only 10 of them.

----------


## lovenokia

> Bob clarks pied retics sell for $25,000.00. I've seen $60,000.00 ball pythons. $1000.00 rare pacman frog morph is not bad. Could be a lot more considering there are only 10 of them.


why is there only 10?
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express

----------


## IvoryReptiles

> why is there only 10?
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


Seriously?? It is a rare mutation. Surely you know this happens in many reptiles & amphibians??? Supply & demand is in full swing in the pet trade. There are only 10 because that is all that have been produced thus far.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Ivory has covered it. Look in the threads late tonight and I will have pics of the new mutants

----------


## lovenokia

> Seriously?? It is a rare mutation. Surely you know this happens in many reptiles & amphibians??? Supply & demand is in full swing in the pet trade. There are only 10 because that is all that have been produced thus far.


well well when frogs reprouece there are many many tadpoles.  I mean if someone is mass reproducing frogs, there are so many possibilities it is hard to believe that only 10 have been produced.

----------


## mikesfrogs

You have to realize that frog genetics are not as predictable as ball pythons.   If you put two mutants together you may or may not get mutant babies just for example.

----------


## lovenokia

> You have to realize that frog genetics are not as predictable as ball pythons.   If you put two mutants together you may or may not get mutant babies just for example.


humans barely understand our own genetics, how are we to understand a different animals genetics even nearly as well as ours. The combinations are endless, it is just surprising to me how with much more offspring, it can still be a challenge to get a certain mutant.  Though it is understandable due to the lack or knowledge to the DNA code.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Ya. The frogs are pretty hard to figure out.

----------


## Ra

Whats a Phantom? 

 check out these babies from Nuance...
NUANCEã€€ãƒ‹ãƒ¥ã‚¢ãƒ³ã‚¹ã€€è‰²å½©å¤‰ç•°ãƒ»è‰²ç´*æ¬  *æãƒ»çªç„¶å¤‰ç•°å€‹ä½“

pretty sweet stuff. I cant wait until Pacman frogs and their morphs become more understood and established. I shudder at the thought of the way some of these frogs will look, the stunning beauty. I think about Leopard geckos and I can only imagine...

----------


## mikesfrogs

I've seen them. Nuance is the company yusuke is with.   

Phantom is a mutant that changes to a silver color. 

cornuta x mutant =  ?

That would be a sweet breeding.




> Whats a Phantom? 
> 
>  check out these babies from Nuance...
> NUANCEã€€ãƒ‹ãƒ¥ã‚¢ãƒ³ã‚¹ã€€è‰²å½©å¤‰ç•°ãƒ»è‰²ç´*æ¬  *æãƒ»çªç„¶å¤‰ç•°å€‹ä½“
> 
> pretty sweet stuff. I cant wait until Pacman frogs and their morphs become more understood and established. I shudder at the thought of the way some of these frogs will look, the stunning beauty. I think about Leopard geckos and I can only imagine...

----------


## Pluke

Thanks for posting that site, Ra. I think I stumbled upon it before while looking for different kinds of pacman but then I never found it again. 

And Mike I'm really looking forward to seeing your Phantom, post the pictures ASAP!  :Wink:

----------


## mikesfrogs

I will post pics soon as I pick her up in a few weeks.


> Thanks for posting that site, Ra. I think I stumbled upon it before while looking for different kinds of pacman but then I never found it again. 
> 
> And Mike I'm really looking forward to seeing your Phantom, post the pictures ASAP!

----------

